# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Damn, why didn't anyone tell me HCG an B12 can burn like a mofo?!

## forrest_and_trees

So I got my latest order of HCG and this time I got some injectable B12 as well. First of all, DAMN! ...B12 stings like a bitch! Not to mention it feels like an instant charlie horse the second it hits. It took me three tries to inject that sh!t. First two tries, I only got .1ml in cuz it hurt so much. I thought I was doing something wrong. Is there anything I can do to minimize the B12 burn?

Then I mixed up a new batch of HCG and WTF... that sh!t hurt too! Seriously, WTF is up with that? My first batch of HCG, I didn't feel a thing, now this? What gives?

Why would some HCG not burn and other HCG does? I heard some say to mix some B12 with the HCG to prevent the burn.. Is that some kind of cruel joke or something? Is this some sort of noob initiation that all you guys already knew about? 

And here I thought I was pretty manly. My Test Cyp injections are a friggin breeze comparatively. 

Someone please tell me it gets better. *sheesh*

----------


## wmaousley

Bro maybe your injecting the HCG wrong, it shouldnt burn at all. But yes the B12 will hurt like a bitch

----------


## Noles12

Are you shooting the HCG subQ. I have never had any subQ injection hurt.

----------


## forrest_and_trees

The B12 came in a 2ml ampule, premixed, so there's nothing in common with the HCG . 

Yes I am shooting the HCG sub-q. I'm even using really small 5/16 insulin needles. I never even felt them go in the first time.The first batch of HCG I used didn't burn at all, both the first HCG and water came in vials with rubber stoppers. The the second HCG is SIFASI-HP and came in an ampule. The water was in a 10ml plastic tube that I had to cut the top off of. There were no labels on the water, the invoice just said, "Sterile water". Anybody every use anything like that? Is it possible the water has something in it that's causing the burn?

----------


## Noles12

I can tell im tired. I dont know why i added in the B12 when asking about the BAC water

----------


## streeter

The only time my HCG stung was when I injected it cold right out of the fridge. Learned fast to let it warm up to body temp. I just put the syringe in my mouth sideways and breathe on it. Capped of course then after a minute or two it's good to go. Just my two cents.

Oh yeah B12 stings like a bitch. I can minimize it by injecting very very slowly but it still stings. Anyone else know of any tricks? I quit using B12 to be honest with you it stung to much.

----------


## streeter

Sorry double post computer lagged and something happened and boom double dang post

----------


## lovbyts

OK so now get to the fat burning part of the story...

----------


## Mr Bill

I have been doing IM injections of T cyp and B-12 with no problems. I will just have a litttle ache at the injections site the next day.

----------


## sirupate

I have done about 3 or 4 B12 injections in my quads using 25G 1". No pain at all...really, B12 has been easier than test.cyp. injections for me. My B12 came from a site sponsor and is of european manufacture. I am injecting about .5ml each time and so far not trying to load the B12 with the test.cyp.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Never any hCG pain here (subq). Never feel anything at all from the hCG, other than the pin prick from the needle.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Are you allowing the alcohol to dry before injecting into the site?

----------


## forrest_and_trees

OK.. so something's up. Yes I let the alcohol dry. Like I said, I have no prob with Test Cyp, I'm pretty adept at stabbing myself by now, I've been doing it well over a year. The B12 comes in 2ml ampules, so you have to use it all up at once. I wish I was only injecting .5ml. Do any of you dilute the B with Bac Water? Have any of you used the plastic water ampule I mentioned above? If so, I'm assuming no problems...

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

For what it is worth, back when I was trying B12 injections I got them from a online vetinary supply. It came in a big old bottle with a rubber top. The B12 never burned at all. 

Fortunately, it never made me squeal like a pig.

----------


## 38jumper38

get the B12 from Ar-r , they come in a 10ml vial. those amps you have is a crap from India or so. I had those, switched to Ar-r no pain at all. and no problem with HCg so far. Can't tell you what to do about HCG.

----------


## bass

never experienced pain when i was injecting B12, little sore the next day or two! i can't imagine hCG shot can be felt, i mean the needle is so small and its going into the fat! so something got to be wrong with your supply!

----------


## forrest_and_trees

Update: Incase anyone is reading this and having issues with B12, [Streeter...] or thinking about injecting B12. 

-Some good news, this time the B12 didn't hurt. It stung a little at first, but then I changed the way I injected and it didn't hurt at all.

Normally, I hold the syringe in my right hand, between my thumb and ring finger, and use my index finger to press the plunger. Problem with that is, I tend to move around a little, as well as push the whole syringe in deeper if I'm not careful. So instead, I grabbed the base of the syringe with my left hand, between my thumb and index finger, to steady the syringe and keep it from moving or going in any deeper. Then with my right hand, I wrapped my fingers around the "T" at the top of the syringe with my index and ring finger, [like you would when shooting a bow and arrow] and depressed the plunger with my thumb. This went *much* smoother and I felt almost nothing at all.

I have to admit, it was a relief because I seriously was not looking forward to it. Hope this helps.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Glade you figured it out :Smilie:

----------


## bass

yea at first my hand was shaking like a jitterbug, kind of like giving myself an inner tattoo! i guess because i was nervous but not anymore, my hands are very steady when i inject! glad you made it workout!

----------

